# Doeling born with leg defect??



## JennyLynd (May 6, 2010)

My nigerian dwarf goat gave birth to two doelings today the first breeched, very healthy. The second normal position healthy besides her hind legs are stretched behind her and crossed over each other and then face normal. No movement to them, but she tries awfully hard to stand with her fronts...anyone ever seen or heard of what this is? ( will post picture later)


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you tried uncrossing the legs? Did she come out of the mom like this? It is possible the kid layed inside the mom with her legs crossed and just needs some help getting them undone. If she can't move them even if uncrossed then she would most likely have something going on in her spine to make her paralyzed.

A pic would help


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Please post a picture. I had one last week who was absolutely fish-flopping to move. She would get up on her front legs and drag the back. We had to brace one of her legs for a couple of days. She is fine and fiesty now.


----------



## JennyLynd (May 6, 2010)

Here is a picture of how her legs look, looking down at her. I just fed her a bottle. Tried to straighten her legs, they just point straight back. (Wont go foward or bend normally) she does have some movement in them when she tries to walk. She can also stand up on the front legs and rest on the "knee" part of her hind legs. I'm going to see if my vet$$ can get me in tomorrow and see what we can do for her. Wheelchair? 

I just never seen such a thing, mom kidded three other times very healthy babies and sire has sired outstanding kids as well...sad :/


----------



## JennyLynd (May 6, 2010)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ...get the vet to take a look...praying... that something can be done for the poor baby.... :hug: ray:


----------



## JennyLynd (May 6, 2010)

(In the picture her back legs are crosswd over each other)
Hoping its caused by its position in the womb, maybe splint could fix it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh...I'm really hoping that this baby's leg problem is just due to her position before birth but in truth, it really looks like a birth defect and caused by malformed joints in the hip. I'm so sorry :hug: If you can get a vet to see her please do, an X Ray will be able to tell for sure if there is a defect.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Any news?


----------

